# [PCGH-Ratgeber] Gaming-Tastatur-Test: die besten Keyboards für Gamer



## PCGH-Redaktion (9. Februar 2022)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *[PCGH-Ratgeber] Gaming-Tastatur-Test: die besten Keyboards für Gamer*

					Die Steelseries Apex Pro bleibt das Top-Produkt bei den mechanischen Gaming-Tastaturen, die sich mit ihren langlebigen Tastenschaltern optimal für das Spielen am heimischen PC eignen. Dazu haben wir für Sie unsere Ranglisten mit Preisvergleich mit der gerade erst getestete Razer Huntsman V2 auf den neuesten Stand gebracht. Im ausführlichen Ratgeberteil erfahren Sie wie üblich, was es beim Kauf einer Gaming-Tastatur alles zu beachten gibt.

					Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.

__ Zurück zum Artikel: *[PCGH-Ratgeber] Gaming-Tastatur-Test: die besten Keyboards für Gamer*


----------



## ToZo1 (9. Februar 2022)

Schalter (getestet)Steelseries OminpiontAsus ROG RX Red OpticalRazer Analog OpticalSchalter (verfügbar)Steelseries Ominpiont

Heißt das nicht OmniPoint? Ihr habt da 2 Buchstabendreher im Namen...


----------

